# Roman Tub Drain that doesn't stick up??



## mpalatas (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a customer who wants a custom tile bath/shower. A roman tub drain would be the usual way to go, but they don't want anything that sticks up because when using it as a shower, they don't want to "stub their toes" on a drain fixture that is sticking up. The existing drain is in the center of the enclosure and they don't want to move it. Any solutions for this? Does someone make a "no-rise" type of roman tub drain - perhaps a simple twist operation that would open and close the drain for shower and bath use respectively? Thanks. Mike


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Like this?


 Yeah, I don't think anybody makes that.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Drew that up on my google sketch program in 10 minutes. I should probablly patent that huh?:whistling2:


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

how about a stopper?


----------



## mpalatas (Mar 16, 2010)

*No-rise Roman Tub Drain*

Well - no on the pictures - though I agree that that one appears to stick up less than a typical roman tub drain - which sticks up about an inch. Those parts are for a conventional tub - which this is anything but. It is more like a mini-wading pool. I suppose that I could just countersink the roman tub drain so that when it is up it will be flush, but then when it is down, there is a ~4" diameter by 1" deep depression the roman tub drain sits in - again, not the best solution. I actually think a stopper might be the way to go - even if "cheesy" in my opinion. I suppose I could leave a conventional drain grate countersunk but unfastened such that it would be an easy pull up to insert a stopper into the open drain pipe below. Again, kind of cheesy, but ... I just can't believe that no one makes a twist type drain/stopper.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

How bout a conventional drain countersunk about an inch and then installing a grid strainer of the top slightly oversized into a ring. That should keep you flush, the only question then is perhaps running a line far enough over to set up a brass waste & overflo setup with a trip lever. Kinda like a running drain to the W&O assembly. Just a thought. PM me if you have any ???


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

http://www.little-giant.com/baptistry_accessories.html maybe?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe the op should first post an introduction, and verify his credentials in the plumbing industry. 

It is common courtesy, on this site, after all.

Otherwise, maybe he should take his question on over to the DIY chatroom.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

PlumberDave said:


> http://www.little-giant.com/baptistry_accessories.html maybe?


 That's what I thought too, but how many houses are piped seperatly for holy water?:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Why not use a trip lever waste and overflow? Or is it just fun to try and find somthing thats not made?
Here is what it will look like.....get ur wallet out.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

The was my thought..I just don't think I conveyed it well. Thanks TM !:thumbsup: 



TheMaster said:


> Why not use a trip lever waste and overflow? Or is it just fun to try and find somthing thats not made?
> Here is what it will look like.....get ur wallet out.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

I thought the roman tub drain needed to be two piece body so the water proof membrane could roll onto the lower body.

Are you guys calling a fabricated tub a roman tub.


----------



## mpalatas (Mar 16, 2010)

*Roman Tub Drain*

OK - Who'd a thunk it would be so hard? I appreciate all of the posts (except the snobbish "provide credentials" one from RealLivePlummer - something I might expect from a "union" guy - get a life!), but the existing drain is straight down the center of the 5x5 "tub" area. The "tub" has no existing overflow - otherwise the trip lever would definitely be the way to go - and I don't want to excavate the thing to install one. I'll just go with a larger removable grate and put a stopper in the drain pipe when the tub mode is used. Thanks to everyone. Mike (with 30 years of on-off plumbing experience but no credentials).


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

mpalatas said:


> OK - Who'd a thunk it would be so hard? I appreciate all of the posts (except the snobbish "provide credentials" one from RealLivePlummer - something I might expect from a "union" guy - get a life!), but the existing drain is straight down the center of the 5x5 "tub" area. The "tub" has no existing overflow - otherwise the trip lever would definitely be the way to go - and I don't want to excavate the thing to install one. I'll just go with a larger removable grate and put a stopper in the drain pipe when the tub mode is used. Thanks to everyone. Mike (with 30 years of on-off plumbing experience but no credentials).


He wasn't being "snobbish". After you've been here for a while you'll understand why we like to have intro's from everyone.

There's also a lot of "union guys" here too...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

So the tile man wanna be plumber got all the info he needs.....................


----------

